# Steeping Techniques



## Smokyg

What technique do you guys use to steep or speed up the steeping?

I was discussing tips to speed up steeping (ie. hot bath and frothing) with reinhardt and he decided to microwave some juice just for the fun of doing it... Hahaha! Apparently the microwave became one big 220V box mod, vapour all over the place!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## vaalboy

Smokyg said:


> Apparently the microwave became one big 220V box mod, vapour all over the place!



Must have been hilarious!


----------



## CraftyZA

Thanks!On my Bucket list:

Put e-juice in microwave!

As for steeping, I prefer the cold long way. Some juices really come to their full taste after up to a month of standing.
For my extractions, I also only stick to cold extractions. Takes a lot of time, but in the end, it is so worth it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thats classic. Now how do you safely put a drip tip on a microwave.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Smokyg said:


> What technique do you guys use to steep or speed up the steeping?
> 
> I was discussing tips to speed up steeping (ie. hot bath and frothing) with reinhardt and he decided to microwave some juice just for the fun of doing it... Hahaha! Apparently the microwave became one big 220V box mod, vapour all over the place!



Talk about hotboxing


----------



## CraftyZA

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats classic. Now how do you safely put a drip tip on a microwave.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Well for each device you get pro's and cons. 
Cotton tastes funny sometimes. Silica has a limited amount of dryburns you can do, microwave comes with a 1000 watts of microwaves in you lungs. It's all about finding what works for you, and accepting little quirks like that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Smokyg

vaalboy said:


> Must have been hilarious!


Wish i could have been there!


----------



## Smokyg

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats classic. Now how do you safely put a drip tip on a microwave.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Lol, he had the juice in a glass


----------



## Smokyg

CraftyZA said:


> Well for each device you get pro's and cons.
> Cotton tastes funny sometimes. Silica has a limited amount of dryburns you can do, microwave comes with a 1000 watts of microwaves in you lungs. It's all about finding what works for you, and accepting little quirks like that.


Microwaves also has a pepper spray effect, especially when vaping menthol  Forget the throat hit! here is where EYE hit comes to play!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Hey! It seemed like a good idea at the time. So yes the story starts with me and old Alex having a discussion about steeping tips as we all know it is not nice to wait for a Vape. So I think "I had science at school (Many a year ago and did not do all that great) and with science I learned that whatever you are mixing works better and faster when heat is applied. So Light-bulb! I need to try this! So in my drawer at the office I have plenty of Top-Q Liquids just standing there waiting to be vaped. So I take 3 of them, Coffee, Cola and Bubble Gum Spearmint. A potent combination and pour all of it into one of these manual frothing devices. Microwave here we come!! So in goes the frother and on goes the Microwave. So instead of standing watching the liquid I start a conversation with Solomon also standing in the kitchen washing cups and all of a sudden my eyes start burning! As I turn to look at the Microwave I see Vapor pouring out of it! And not just a little bit! No dripper in the world even with 50 people Vaping at the same time can produce that much Vapor! So there I am eyes burning an tearing up. So I open the microwave just to release more killer Vapor! So Solomon is running scared coughing, crying and i'm stuck with boiling liquid running outside in disbelieve. You can't imagine how long that stuff was boiling for! And in all that time it is still Vaping itself! Leaving a trail of Vapor behind me and thinking that this stuff is much worse than tear gas! At the moment I have put the killer liquid outside! Far far away from everything and everyone! I did see a couple of dead birds around it! I'm to afraid to go and look! 

So in short. Bad idea!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Smokyg

Reinhardt said:


> Hey! It seemed like a good idea at the time. So yes the story starts with me and old Alex having a discussion about steeping tips as we all know it is not nice to wait for a Vape. So I think "I had science at school (Many a year ago and did not do all that great) and with science I learned that whatever you are mixing works better and faster when heat is applied. So Light-bulb! I need to try this! So in my drawer at the office I have plenty of Top-Q Liquids just standing there waiting to be vaped. So I take 3 of them, Coffee, Cola and Bubble Gum Spearmint. A potent combination and pour all of it into one of these manual frothing devices. Microwave here we come!! So in goes the frother and on goes the Microwave. So instead of standing watching the liquid I start a conversation with Solomon also standing in the kitchen washing cups and all of a sudden my eyes start burning! As I turn to look at the Microwave I see Vapor pouring out of it! And not just a little bit! No dripper in the world even with 50 people Vaping at the same time can produce that much Vapor! So there I am eyes burning an tearing up. So I open the microwave just to release more killer Vapor! So Solomon is running scared coughing, crying and i'm stuck with boiling liquid running outside in disbelieve. You can't imagine how long that stuff was boiling for! And in all that time it is still Vaping itself! Leaving a trail of Vapor behind me and thinking that this stuff is much worse than tear gas! At the moment I have put the killer liquid outside! Far far away from everything and everyone! I did see a couple of dead birds around it! I'm to afraid to go and look!
> 
> So in short. Bad idea!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha   Ah man! My cheeks are hurting so bad! Again!!  ROFL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Your cheeks! MY EYES!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Hahahaha i'm latching so loudly now my domestic worker and my son is staring at me and asking what now? This is hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm laughing so hard I can't breath. @Reinhardt you are a legend.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Only one question remains: Has what is left over of the juice now steeped properly?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reinhardt

So. Solomon just rolled into my office. Very slowly and softy (Checking to see if the coast is clear) and goes: "AAAAAAHHHHHGGGGG what was that? Were you liking to kill me?! I was coughing! And crying! I was not knowing what is happening! So I start rolling on the floor laughing!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo

LOL I thought it said "Sleeping Techniques" I was like hmmm this is strange hahah.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

well a hotbox would make me sleep soooo you know one in the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

hahahahaha noooo stop!! cant take any more hahahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Reinhardt said:


> So. Solomon just rolled into my office. Very slowly and softy (Checking to see if the coast is clear) and goes: "AAAAAAHHHHHGGGGG what was that? Were you liking to kill me?! I was coughing! And crying! I was not knowing what is happening! So I start rolling on the floor laughing!


Hahaha! Ah old Sollie! Can just imagine!


----------



## Reinhardt

A Photo of Solomon and the devil liquid and what it looks like now. I'll Vape it another day. I'm cured of menthol things for a while now I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Reinhardt

I must say! Just dropped some of this nuked juice into my iClear 16 and it is tasting really really smooth! I think we have a solution! I'll try it with some other juice and report back!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Reinhardt said:


> I must say! Just dropped some of this nuked juice into my iClear 16 and it is tasting really really smooth! I think we have a solution! I'll try it with some other juice and report back!



You quite brave.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhardt

Might be on a trip from my previous experience.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Did an experiment yesterday (after reading about it on http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com) Speedup steeping in ultrasonic bath. When first mixed (RY4 5.5ml + Cherry 7.3ml + Menthol 7.2ml) the cherry was totally overwhelming and the menthol gave me a BALL-KICK in the throat. No juice left and can not wait for 2 - 3 weeks. I know they use ultrasonic devices in chemical labs to mix stuff, so I put the freshly mix in the ultrasonic bath and kept the water temp under 50C so as not to oxidize the nicotine. In the 3 hours plus cool down time I almost took a stinkie. Well I was surprised beyond all stinkies when I took the first vape - it worked; the cherry and menthol was very subtle afterthoughts and I could "taste" the RY4 for the first time what it's suppose to be. No more KICK-N-THE-BALLS throat hit, but as I like it. Vaped myself in a stupor last night.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> Did an experiment yesterday (after reading about it on http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com) Speedup steeping in ultrasonic bath. When first mixed (RY4 5.5ml + Cherry 7.3ml + Menthol 7.2ml) the cherry was totally overwhelming and the menthol gave me a BALL-KICK in the throat. No juice left and can not wait for 2 - 3 weeks. I know they use ultrasonic devices in chemical labs to mix stuff, so I put the freshly mix in the ultrasonic bath and kept the water temp under 50C so as not to oxidize the nicotine. In the 3 hours plus cool down time I almost took a stinkie. Well I was surprised beyond all stinkies when I took the first vape - it worked; the cherry and menthol was very subtle afterthoughts and I could "taste" the RY4 for the first time what it's suppose to be. No more KICK-N-THE-BALLS throat hit, but as I like it. Vaped myself in a stupor last night.


Wow thats awesome! Well done man! Where do you get the Ultrasonic bath?


----------



## Smokyg

Reinhardt said:


> I must say! Just dropped some of this nuked juice into my iClear 16 and it is tasting really really smooth! I think we have a solution! I'll try it with some other juice and report back!


Lol! Check everyone Microwaving their Ass Juice tonight hoping to improve the flavor! I know im going to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And for those of us that have no idea what everyone is talking about here is the definition of Steeping from the Vape Lingo PDF given to us earlier today.  Now we all know what's going on.

Steeping: The act of letting your e-liquid sit for a length of time. The purpose is to allow the
components of the e-liquid to merry or intermingle and mature. Some users will try an e-liquid
immediately after receiving it and find it not favorable. By letting it sif for an allotted amount of time
and retrying it later can improve the flavor. Sometimes a couple of days or as much as a week or two
of letting the juice steep will make a e-liquid taste great. Opening the cap and letting the air into the
bottle is sometimes also a preferred method of steeping, along with shaking the bottles to mix the
components.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Reinhardt

Experiment 2 ongoing!
1st pic: Before Nuke
2nd pic: After Nuke
3rd pic: Also after Nuke

Do not smell the fumes\Vapor that comes out of it! It burns like hell!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Smokyg said:


> Wow thats awesome! Well done man! Where do you get the Ultrasonic bath?



As I'm in the electronic industry, I bought one about 5 years ago in China. I think smaller ones (ideal for e-liquid steeping) like they use to clean jewelry is available off-the-shelf at China-malls, bidorbuy and even saw one at Dischem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> As I'm in the electronic industry, I bought one about 5 years ago in China. I think smaller ones (ideal for e-liquid steeping) like they use to clean jewelry is available off-the-shelf at China-malls, bidorbuy and even saw one at Dischem.


Oh cool! I will have to go investigate! Hope they dont cost an arm and a leg!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg

Reinhardt said:


> Experiment 2 ongoing!
> 1st pic: Before Nuke
> 2nd pic: After Nuke
> 3rd pic: Also after Nuke
> 
> Do not smell the fumes\Vapor that comes out of it! It burns like hell!


Sounds scary man!


----------



## johan

Should be cheap - industrial units are round 2k.


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> Should be cheap - industrial units are round 2k.


Oh, thats really not bad at all! hmm, now the decision maling, Mechanical mod + kayfun or a ultrasonic bath! This is really going to be a tough one!


----------



## johan

If you got enough juice go for mod & kayfun


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> If you got enough juice go for mod & kayfun


I concur! I see the cheap ones are about R500 and goes up to R2.5k... Will put some cash away  Thanks for that info! Was really helpful!  I read about them before but never took any notice!


----------



## johan

It does the trick, the above mentioned forum has a lot of technical chemistry info why and how it works. They i.e claim that every hour of steeping in ultra sonic bath equals 1 week normal steeping.


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> It does the trick, the above mentioned forum has a lot of technical chemistry info why and how it works. They i.e claim that every hour of steeping in ultra sonic bath equals 1 week normal steeping.


Wow thats crazy! Maybe i should just pour hot water onto my subwoofer and drop the juice in there.. Haha


----------



## johan

Woofer won't work, you need frequency in excess of 40kHz -piezo tweeter will work


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> Woofer won't work, you need frequency in excess of 40kHz -piezo tweeter will work


Eish, wow that is really high! Didnt check the frequency. Noob mistake... I tend to do that!


----------



## CraftyZA

Smokyg said:


> Lol! Check everyone Microwaving their Ass Juice tonight hoping to improve the flavor! I know im going to


Nope, I'm not going to nuke my ass juice to improve the flavour. I'm gonna do it because I can!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

No worries - we all get mentally constipated from-time-to-time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Sounds like it is a much better idea than dropping it into the Microwave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg

CraftyZA said:


> Nope, I'm not going to nuke my ass juice to improve the flavour. I'm gonna do it because I can!


Hahahaha! me 2! I have Top Q Coffee thats disgusting, if its in my tank ill just moer the tank away! Will nuke it tonight!  BWAHAHA


----------



## johan

Reinhardt said:


> Sounds like it is a much better idea than dropping it into the Microwave



I agree, my problem with micro is the heat - nicotine suffers from oxidization above 50C.


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> I agree, my problem with micro is the heat - nicotine suffers from oxidization above 50C.


What happens with the nic when it oxidizes?


----------



## johan

I assume the taste changes (off-taste) and ?mg concentration disappears


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> I assume the taste changes (off-taste) and ?mg concentration disappears


I see, that is bad! Ill try the hot bath by just soaking it in warm water, shake, soak, shake, soak and shale again and then let it steep for a few days for now...


----------



## annemarievdh

Smokyg said:


> Hahahaha! me 2! I have Top Q Coffee thats disgusting, if its in my tank ill just moer the tank away! Will nuke it tonight!  BWAHAHA



Hay, I love the TopQ Coffee. Cant put my vape down! It cot me chain vaping!


----------



## Smokyg

For me its very


annemarievdh said:


> Hay, I love the TopQ Coffee. Cant put my vape down! It cot me chain vaping!


For me its very roasty, like someone forgot the beans in the roaster for 2 extra hours..


----------



## annemarievdh

Smokyg said:


> For me its very
> 
> For me its very roasty, like someone forgot the beans in the roaster for 2 extra hours..



exactley!!! Thats how I drink my coffee


----------



## Smokyg

Haha! 


annemarievdh said:


> exactley!!! Thats how I drink my coffee


Im a more of a medium roast kind of guy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, Its a good thing tastes differ. Now you wont buy all the Coffee up, so more for me


----------



## Smokyg

annemarievdh said:


> Well, Its a good thing tastes differ. Now you wont buy all the Coffee up, so more for me


Lol! True! If i could ill vape Absolute Pin all day every day! To bad its so damn expensive..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Sup Guys! Ok so we have established that nuking liquid is not the best idea. What I did last night though at home in a controlled environment was pour by bottle of liquid into a small class and I frothed the crap out of it with my battery operated frother for 3-5 min. It makes the liquid white almost with the amount of bubbles inside it. Left it standing for an episode of Big Bang Theory and went at it again. Did this about 3 times and left the juice in the class for the night. I bottled it again this morning and WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!!! That serious burn is gone! The flavor is enhanced! And it is not as thick anymore. I did this to all new Top Q bottles. Mango, Energy, Strawberry, Grape and Vanilla. I have only tried the Mango and Grape so far and much much better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokyg

Reinhardt said:


> Sup Guys! Ok so we have established that nuking liquid is not the best idea. What I did last night though at home in a controlled environment was pour by bottle of liquid into a small class and I frothed the crap out of it with my battery operated frother for 3-5 min. It makes the liquid white almost with the amount of bubbles inside it. Left it standing for an episode of Big Bang Theory and went at it again. Did this about 3 times and left the juice in the class for the night. I bottled it again this morning and WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!!! That serious burn is gone! The flavor is enhanced! And it is not as thick anymore. I did this to all new Top Q bottles. Mango, Energy, Strawberry, Grape and Vanilla. I have only tried the Mango and Grape so far and much much better!


Thats freaken awesome! Im bringing all my juice to you this weekend!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

I do the warm bath method. The colour of the juice changes after 30min then you shake it every 30min after until the water is room temperature. This brings out the flavour immediately. I usually then leave it in a cool dark place for a week rapidly shaking it once a day.


----------



## johan

The best steeping method I found to date speedwise was an ultra sonic bath

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinhardt

Smokyg said:


> Thats freaken awesome! Im bringing all my juice to you this weekend!!


Sweet! Dan Froth ons die kak uit die ASS Juice uit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reinhardt

Just tried Energy. Also good! This is awesome! And the best part is you don't need to shake the whole damn time. I just had another light bulb idea! What about: Pouring your juice into a glass and put the glass in a warm bath. Leave it for 30 min and then froth it! Its like an all in one package! Or maybe even froth it in the jewelry bath!


----------



## Rowan Francis

Ok so I tried really hard .. but I couldn't do it .. just loaded a cotton wick into my Crown and splashed some VM vanilla custard .. how the hell are you supposed to not touch this stuff for a week ... seriously

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Rowan Francis said:


> Ok so I tried really hard .. but I couldn't do it .. just loaded a cotton wick into my Crown and splashed some VM vanilla custard .. how the hell are you supposed to not touch this stuff for a week ... seriously
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Who said don't touch it ?????? My fresh choc mint gets dripped every night how else do I know when its ready

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Gazzacpt said:


> Who said don't touch it ?????? My fresh choc mint gets dripped every night how else do I know when its ready


When the bottle is finished

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick

Yeah, I also don't know what steeped liquid tastes like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Ok so. Order and pay. Have them only ship a week later.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

I think what makes it worse is that its hard to remember what the unsteeped juice tasted like. Would be best to try have steeped juice and unsteeped at the same time. Same flavour and same manufacturer. 

Not something i have achieved yet


----------



## BhavZ

So I tried the frother technique and it does make a difference. I got my frother from CNA, it has to "coils" on it so figured it should work better than the conventional single "coil". Frothed it 3 times, each time frothed for about 2mins until juice was looking milky then let it stand till it cleared then frothed it again, rince and repeat. 

The reason I frothed mine was because well the energy drink I had bought was too strong for me (I know, being a bit of pansy lol) and then cut it with some zero energy drink of another brand. The first brand had a supposed 70/30 pg/vg mix and that was a bit too much pg for me so bought the second brand which was a 50/50 pg/vg mix. 

Flavour is enhanced and my throat no longer hurts thanks to the zero nic in the second brand.

All in all I can say that the frother had made a difference, the juice is smoother and the taste is there..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Most interesting @BhavZ 

If you dont mind me asking, what brands were those Energy drinks?


----------



## BhavZ

Silver1 said:


> Most interesting @BhavZ
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, what brands were those Energy drinks?


The brand with 70/30 pg/vg was Liqua and the 50/50 pg/vg was VapeMOB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Lol, my Nespresso Aerocinno froths and heats at the same time. You guys have got me thinking here...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

BhavZ said:


> The brand with 70/30 pg/vg was Liqua and the 50/50 pg/vg was VapeMOB


I found most Liqua juices to be scratchy in my throat, especially after starting in the morning.


----------



## Smokyg

BhavZ said:


> So I tried the frother technique and it does make a difference. I got my frother from CNA, it has to "coils" on it so figured it should work better than the conventional single "coil". Frothed it 3 times, each time frothed for about 2mins until juice was looking milky then let it stand till it cleared then frothed it again, rince and repeat.
> 
> The reason I frothed mine was because well the energy drink I had bought was too strong for me (I know, being a bit of pansy lol) and then cut it with some zero energy drink of another brand. The first brand had a supposed 70/30 pg/vg mix and that was a bit too much pg for me so bought the second brand which was a 50/50 pg/vg mix.
> 
> Flavour is enhanced and my throat no longer hurts thanks to the zero nic in the second brand.
> 
> All in all I can say that the frother had made a difference, the juice is smoother and the taste is there..


Thats great news! I just need to ask, did you let the juice sit again over night or did you vape it immediately afterwards.


----------



## BhavZ

Smokyg said:


> Thats great news! I just need to ask, did you let the juice sit again over night or did you vape it immediately afterwards.


I let it sit for about 1hr or so.. Couldnt wait lol..

But I am gonna be mixing again sometime this week so will let it stand overnight as I have some to keep me going


----------



## Smokyg

BhavZ said:


> I let it sit for about 1hr or so.. Couldnt wait lol..
> 
> But I am gonna be mixing again sometime this week so will let it stand overnight as I have some to keep me going


Thats great! At the moment ALL my juice except 5Pawns are scratchy, to the point where i want to get the pack of Marlboro's out the drawer as i cant take it no more! Lol. Ill get me a frother ASAP and test it out! Thanks! @Reinhardt , you started something good man!


----------



## Tom

maybe try higher VG, if u have a scratchy throat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

I agree, VG does help with that, I do not have the scratchy issue with any of my 50/50 or 40/60 pg/vg blends

I personally do feel that the liqua range is a bit sub par compared to the other brands that I have tried but that is just imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

BhavZ said:


> I agree, VG does help with that, I do not have the scratchy issue with any of my 50/50 or 40/60 pg/vg blends
> 
> I personally do feel that the liqua range is a bit sub par compared to the other brands that I have tried but that is just imo


Good to know, the next batch of juice ill buy ill get some more VG ratios and see how that is  Thanks guys


----------



## BhavZ

Smokyg said:


> Good to know, the next batch of juice ill buy ill get some more VG ratios and see how that is  Thanks guys



Glad we could help man. Just one thing about high VG juices, VG creates more cloud but can mute the flavour a bit. However it is my opinion that the top brands tend to compensate for this so shouldnt really notice a difference in flavour but the vape should feel a lot smoother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg

BhavZ said:


> Glad we could help man. Just one thing about high VG juices, VG creates more cloud but can mute the flavour a bit. However it is my opinion that the top brands tend to compensate for this so shouldnt really notice a difference in flavour but the vape should feel a lot smoother.


True that! Im not to worried about flavour to much, im looking for a more pleasant vape rather than a tasty one.. What brand do you prefer ?


----------



## BhavZ

Smokyg said:


> True that! Im not to worried about flavour to much, im looking for a more pleasant vape rather than a tasty one.. What brand do you prefer ?



My regular brand is Vape Mob, they have a standard range @ R60 and a gourmet range at R80 for 10ml. It's convenient cause they are down the road from me. When I want to splurge a bit I order from Juicy Vapor, they are an american brand with an office here in the cape, however they charge considerably more at R120 for 12ml but believe me it is divine.

I have tried cape vape juices and found it to be very weak in the flavour and vapour, have tried liqua and that for me was sub par but I have noticed that using it in an iClear 30s it was a lot better, liqua for me does not work in an evod/PT tank.


----------



## Smokyg

BhavZ said:


> Glad we could help man. Just one thing about high VG juices, VG creates more cloud but can mute the flavour a bit. However it is my opinion that the top brands tend to compensate for this so shouldnt really notice a difference in flavour but the vape should feel a lot smoother.


True that! Im not to worried about flavour to much, im looking for a more pleasant vape rather than a tasty one.. What brand do you prefer ?


----------



## Reinhardt

Silver1 said:


> Most interesting @BhavZ
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, what brands were those Energy drinks?


I sorry for me only replying now. Has been a bit on the mad side. The Energy Liquid I have is top q's liquid


----------



## Rowan Francis

Smokyg said:


> Good to know, the next batch of juice ill buy ill get some more VG ratios and see how that is  Thanks guys


I bought 2 x 200ml bottles for adding to joose thats a bit harsh .. add and froth , works like a charm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Sweet.


----------



## johan

I still stick with ultra sonic method


----------



## Smokyg

Rowan Francis said:


> I bought 2 x 200ml bottles for adding to joose thats a bit harsh .. add and froth , works like a charm


I was thinking of doing the same thing! Where did you buy your VG?


----------



## Rowan Francis

from the chemist just up the road from where i stay , 200ml was R24


----------



## Smokyg

Rowan Francis said:


> from the chemist just up the road from where i stay , 200ml was R24


Awesome!  Is it those in a clear bottle with blue writing? Kind of weird shape? I used to buy those to make my own fog liquid for my fog machine..


----------



## Rowan Francis

just a plain plastic medicine clear bottle, brown label , pictures when i get home , if you really need !


----------



## Gazzacpt

Make sure its B.P. or USP rated though most common brand is alphapharm I'm still seaching for the elusive pure vegetable extracted glycerin

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Bought Pure VG B.P (brand = Dolly Varden), same as Smokyg referred to at local Spar yesterday for R11.00 / 100ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg

johanct said:


> Bought Pure VG B.P (brand = Dolly Varden), same as Smokyg referred to at local Spar yesterday for R11.00 / 100ml.


Thats the one yes! Cool, im going to checkers tonight, will check if they have and report back!


----------



## johan

Smokyg said:


> Thats the one yes! Cool, im going to checkers tonight, will check if they have and report back!


They normally stock it close to woman & baby creams and stuff. Also saw pure VG (B.P) packed by Johnson & Johnson for babies. Now my question if babies don't vape what is glycerin used for?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> They normally stock it close to woman & baby creams and stuff. Also saw pure VG (B.P) packed by Johnson & Johnson for babies. Now my question if babies don't vape what is glycerin used for?


LOL

Its used for when they have issues with their gums..


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> LOL
> 
> Its used for when they have issues with their gums..



Great thanks for the explanation


----------



## devdev

johanct said:


> I still stick with ultra sonic method



Yeah I have been eyeing this option, but the cheap machines look really nasty and unreliable, and the more expensive machines, while cool, are expensive.

Does it really make that much difference to the steep?


----------



## Rowan Francis

@devdev , the difference is not just noticable , but sooooo amazing i bet once you give it a go you will be hooked , just like i am .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Yeah I have been eyeing this option, but the cheap machines look really nasty and unreliable, and the more expensive machines, while cool, are expensive.
> 
> Does it really make that much difference to the steep?



As Rowan said its amazing (3hr = 3 weeks of steeping).


----------



## Rowan Francis

i am borrowing a frother at the moment , when i move to my own flat i will get a cheap one , when that klaps out i will take the stick out the machine and drop it into my dremel .. now that i think will froth like a rabid bunny ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Ok so pretty much there will be no turning back once I go for the USC option....

Thanks for the confirmation @Rowan Francis and @johanct I have found one for a good deal, will be making the purchase


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Ok so pretty much there will be no turning back once I go for the USC option....
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation @Rowan Francis and @johanct I have found one for a good deal, will be making the purchase



You will be highly surprised with the result - remember to put mixes in glass bottles (buy at local pharmacy) before you put in ultra sonic bath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

johanct said:


> I still stick with ultra sonic method


 How much do those machines cost?


----------



## johan

Small jewelry ones (saw some at Dischem) last year was about R300 and industrial units from R2k


----------



## devdev

Well I just checked dischem's online store, and they don't have them listed on the site.

They do however have a "Pigeon nose cleaner". Clearly there's a whole bunch of shit out there that I don't understand and never want to understand.

http://dischemonline.co.za/product-search/filter_name/cleaner?zpage=2

These seems to be the cheaper ones:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Brand-35W-60W-Ultrasonic-cleaner-cleaning-machine-LT-05C-/160988210229

What difference does the glass bottles make?


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> Small jewelry ones (saw some at Dischem) last year was about R300 and industrial units from R2k


how effective are the small dischem ones?


----------



## johan

Quite technical but in short: the glass transfers the ultra sonic waves better than plastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> how effective are the small dischem ones?



Just as good as an industrial unit - the ones they use in chemical labs to mix fluids are about the same or less power as the small ones.


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> Just as good as an industrial unit - the ones they use in chemical labs to mix fluids are about the same or less power as the small ones.



Perfect, definitely an investment to take then.

Man I love this forum, so much info. Just need a bigger bank balance

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## devdev

@Rowan Francis and @johanct any chance you guys could post a pic of your USCs?

I am still hunting one down. Seems I have found a unit that strikes the balance between build quality, tank capacity and hopefully price.

Would be interesting to see what you guys are using

Here's what I have found so far:

http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/1361...Cleaner_For_Jewelry_Glasses_Dentures_etc.html (Can currently be purchased for R51 - not expecting much at that price)

On Groupon (Poopon)

http://www.groupon.co.za/deals/national-deals/gg-prc-4/34162139 (Again, looks a little nasty, but much better than the first one)

http://www.importitall.co.za/Ultras...id-Jewelry-and-Gem-Cleaner-ap-B0049OVNFE.html (This could be the toyota cressida of USCs, built strong, runs forever)


----------



## johan

This is what I'm using - total overkill but have it in the electronic lab, use it mainly to clean pcb's after assembly.
Model # PS-D30
Unit Size: 330 x 180 x 260mm
Tank capacity: 4.5L


----------



## devdev

Hahaha That is a beast!

Thanks Johan 

I have tracked one down, but its no where near as hardcore as that puppy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

No worries, as I said previously even the smallest unit will impress regarding steeping.


----------



## devdev

Only 565 pounds on Amazon.co.uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/JEKEN-Dental-Ultrasonic-Cleaner-PS-D30/dp/B00FEDKBSO


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Only 565 pounds on Amazon.co.uk:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JEKEN-Dental-Ultrasonic-Cleaner-PS-D30/dp/B00FEDKBSO



Wow is it the weak ZAR or did they go that high up in price? Bought this one for less than 2k about 2 years ago delivered at my doorstep.


----------



## Rowan Francis

devdev said:


> @Rowan Francis and @johanct any chance you guys could post a pic of your USCs?
> 
> Would be interesting to see what you guys are using



i dont have a ultrasonic , i am using a kitchen / bar frother for milk !! and it works brilliantly ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt

Rowan Francis said:


> i dont have a ultrasonic , i am using a kitchen / bar frother for milk !! and it works brilliantly ....


Same Here! Also using a frother! Can't believe the difference it makes. And you can pic it up for R100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Yip CNA has a nice one for R100 and if you wanna use it for coffee as well they give stencils in the pack


----------



## Gizmo



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

Just realized that I haven't added this method in this thread... It really works wonders. Below is instructions:

_"Honestly, this method steeped my Elvis's breakfast in no time and works way better than hot water... Let the bottle get warm for about 5 - 10 mins, remove, shake well, air well and repeat a couple of times. The next day your juice will have changed colour _

_In this picture, the bottle is standing up, but rather let it lay down.."_

_FYI - This desk lamp has a metal cover which helps direct the heat as well, and a 100w normal globe._


----------



## johan

Heat will work, but you will compromise nicotine at temperature >60°C. Also light, (especially in the UV spectrum) will degrade your nic content.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nooby

Yip you could be right, but these changes if any will be so minute and fine that it would be hard to notice the difference. Look, if you really cannot wait a week for your juice to steep naturally, it's the next and quickest method.


----------



## bones

Damn... where do you guys find the time to do all of this?

If my wife has to see me giving my e-liquid a bath, she will have thought i've lost it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nooby

bones said:


> Damn... where do you guys find the time to do all of this?
> 
> If my wife has to see me giving my e-liquid a bath, she will have thought i've lost it



Lol... Well on my side, I sit at my work desk almost everyday.. I had juice in my hand, and wanted to vape it but needed to steep first.. that's how it came about


----------



## soonkia

bones said:


> Damn... where do you guys find the time to do all of this?
> 
> If my wife has to see me giving my e-liquid a bath, she will have thought i've lost it


Some people watch TV, some people mix juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen

So enjoying the wealth of knowledge you guys put out there via your own trial and error. Had a major giggle fit at the microwaving effort and I am looking forward to the rest of the stories after all the other nuked their juices too. But thanks again, for the enlightenment as before today I did not even know what steeping was. Rock on and report back soon on all those interesting experiments


----------

